

Kickstarter Best Practices For Getting startup Seed-Money - solrac
https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/782c981b-356f-4bd8-b494-  da4da4899e70/entry/kickstarter_best_practices_for_getting_the_crowdsourced_startup_seed_money_you_need29?  cmp=dw&cpb=dwmyd&ct=dwgra&cr=btw81&ccy=zz&crs=kickstarterbestpractices

======
darrennix
URL is broken for me. Had to google it and go to here:
[https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/78...](https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/782c981b-356f-4bd8-b494-da4da4899e70/entry/kickstarter_best_practices_for_getting_the_crowdsourced_startup_seed_money_you_need29?lang=en)

